# I cant find the subscribe button?



## Ianstewartshouse (Sep 14, 2016)

In the FAQ it tells you how to subscribe to a topic but i cant see the 'subscribe to topic' button it mentions?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Go the section you require & click "New Topic" or click "Post Reply" if you wish to reply to a topic.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse (Sep 14, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Go the section you require & click "New Topic" or click "Post Reply" if you wish to reply to a topic.
> Hoggy.


I just want to subscribe to a topic and cant find the 'subscribe to topic' button mentioned in the FAQ


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Look further down the page to where it has:

"Board index, Subscribe topic, Bookmark topic, Statistics"

... and click "Subscribe topic" whereupon you will be asked to confirm. Making a new post or replying to a thread automatically subscribes you but you can de-select your subscriptions by clicking PROFILE top right and then the manage subscriptions side tab.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse (Sep 14, 2016)

John-H said:


> Look further down the page to where it has:
> 
> "Board index, Subscribe topic, Bookmark topic, Statistics"
> 
> ... and click "Subscribe topic" whereupon you will be asked to confirm. Making a new post or replying to a thread automatically subscribes you but you can de-select your subscriptions by clicking PROFILE top right and then the manage subscriptions side tab.


Thanks John, knew it was there somewhere!


----------

